# 8 year old daughter with BO, hot flashes and mood swings



## Picasso43

My daughter is 8, for the last year she's been having mood swings (she feels like she's going to cry for no reason, doesn't know what to wear, eat, etc.) everything was so traumatic to her, hot and cold flashes, belly pain and BO. I'm going out of my mind trying to comfort her. At first, I was scared that something was really wrong, now I'm starting to believe that she might be going through puberty early. Any other parents out their going through the same thing and have any advice.


----------



## whatsnextmom

Take her to a doctor and have her checked out. It's not impossible that she's starting puberty but she is on the early side and having some unusual symptoms (I have never heard of little kids getting hot flashes.) Best to have a professional take a look, maybe check her hormone levels and decide whether this is "real" puberty or she has a hormonal imbalance that is causing symptoms.


----------



## Linda on the move

I agree with the previous poster. Hot flashes in a child or teen warrant a trip to a doctor and some blood work.


----------



## Picasso43

We went to her pediatrician. They keep telling me that everything looks good. We did allergy testing for food and she came out negative. We also went to a GI for stomach pain and he said to eat more veggies. I guess I should try an endocronologist next for hormone testing.

She's way to young to be going through all this and I feel helpless. Thanks for your replies.


----------



## whatsnextmom

Is anything stressing her out? I know both my kids have had stomach issues during times of stress. Maybe something is going on at school? Is she getting bullied? The mood swings could also be due to stress. Maybe she's depressed about it?

Certainly go for more testing or a second opinion. Sometimes a new pair of eyes can see new things.


----------



## Linda on the move

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Picasso43*
> 
> She's way to young to be going through all this


Hot flashes are not a normal sign of puberty. This isn't just early puberty. She needs to see a specialist.


----------



## nextcommercial

The mood swings and BO are normal at 8. My dd went through puberty late, but had BO by age six, and mood swings were sometime around 3rd grade.

The hot flashes and belly aches are different though. I'd either take her to a doctor, or try to change her diet to see if anything helps.


----------



## Mirzam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nextcommercial*
> 
> The mood swings and BO are normal at 8. My dd went through puberty late, but had BO by age six, and mood swings were sometime around 3rd grade.
> 
> The hot flashes and belly aches are different though. I'd either take her to a doctor, or try to change her diet to see if anything helps.


Personally,I don't think BO and mood swings are "normal" for an 8 year old (have had two of them), but they do seem to be a common occurrence. Hot flashes and tummy aches obviously need to be addressed and it sounds like your doctor has blown you off. I would have her thyroid and adrenals checked out and would also recommend you see a ND instead for a second opinion.


----------



## mar123

My now 13 year old dd started having MAJOR BO when she was 7-8. I don't think it's abnormal, maybe a bit early. She is on the early end of development compared to her friends, but still within the range of normal. She started her period 3 months after turning 12. She is very curvy, but that is genetic. She plays almost every sport and is very active- her favorite sport is basketball, so her early development was not weight related.

My younger dd had tummy issues in second grade, so I bought her a diary and every time her tunny bothered her, I would have her write what she was feeling or thinking (she always finishes her school work early, so I cleared this with her teacher). She also kept a food diary. Turns out she is a sensitive kid (she was also having some dairy issues). She really just needed some one on one time with me (She is my youngest and doesn't need the school help my other two do). So every night we would sit down and go over her writings and diary. Pretty soon the tummy problems disappeared, but we kept "Mommy and Reagan time."


----------



## Adaline'sMama

I had early puberty (full hair in pits and in vulva area at 8) and I cant ever remember hot flashes.


----------



## reddx

what is BO? I have an 8 year old who for the last three days has complained of this heat in her head, everynight just before bedtime or as soon as we go to bed. A few weeks ago she complained of heat through her entire body. As noted by a few of you,, she also has pubic and armpit hair already. Is there a connection...will be seeing a doctor very soon


----------



## Negramaribel

My daughter just turned 6 and she's going through exactly the same thing. I'm waiting for the results on her blood test. Hot flashes, pain in her bones, tummy ache, BO in her armpits. She barely let's me sleep from all her whining and complaining at night. She claims it feels like a surge of heat invades her entire body from her neck down.


----------



## mamazee

My 9-year-old has had BO since she was 6, and still, 3 years later, has no signs at all of puberty. Some kids are stinkier than others and the BO alone wouldn't concern me. The hot flashes sound odd though. I'd be wondering about what's causing that. Mood swings aren't that odd at any age. My 9-year-old was moody at 18 months. It's just part of her personality. It's the hot flashes that have me wondering about your dd's health. Bone aches can be growing pains and I wouldnt' worry about that either. Tummy aches are a sign of something or another too. So the hot flashes and the tummy aches are odd. Is she just a bit feverish on and off? She could just have a bug, depending on how long this has been going on.


----------



## MicheleRMT

Hot flashes could be a thyroid imbalance. Mine is too slow but her's sounds like it's too fast.

Simple bld test could be the answer.


----------



## ewe+lamb

Belly pain and hot flashes could be a sign of low blood glucose too, as pps have mentioned I'd get some blood tests done to rule out numerous things. Diabetes type 1 can show up at this sort of age.


----------



## diz74

Hi Picasso43, I know this post is a bit old but would like to know if there is an update on your daughter. I came across this post while doing some research as I am going through a very similar situation with my 7.5 year old. She doesn't have hot flushes but a lot of the other symptoms you mentioned. We are currently waiting for an appointment with an endocrinologist.


----------



## carringmother

Hello

MY daughater is also having a same probem.

First check with ur doctnor and is she has any reaction with any medication we found out that my daughter took allergy shot and she took some other vaccine and

in that the prezervative which they use she had a reaction because of that so pl try to do on yu on research on this and nagging ur doctor or go to one of the best allerrgy speclist or

as well as endrocologiest


----------



## jdsf

My girls are 10 and 13 and both have stomach pains now and again, and every time I talk to the doctor about it they ask how much water they drink, and of course, I tell them not enough. Their bloodwork is always perfect but they both have the same symptoms and hard BMs 'cause they drink too much juice and not enough water, which is really common at this age. Both of mine had BO by 8, and the rollercoaster laughing one minute and crying the next hormones, so it might not be a reason to panic. As long as her levels are normal, I wouldn't worry.


----------



## MicheleArb

I would suggest taking her to a homeopath in your area. There are a lot of remedies that take these symptoms into account...and will support her body naturally-- regardless of how complex the case seems to be. I am a mom of three ...and a homeopathy student...and I just helped a young girl (10 years) with similar symptoms. She is doing incredibly well...


----------



## Migraines

Hi,
At age 8 I had all of these symptoms. (though don't remember the BO) I was told that even though I never had it treated, they may have been intestinal or stomach migraines. A good neurologist would be the place to start. They ARE linked to my hormone fluxuations so your dear child may be starting early with the effects of hormones. Though I didn't get my period until age 12. Perhaps wjen she has the "belly ache" a doctor could prescribe na migraine type of medicine though they may hesitate to give it to a child. They are typically referred to as triptans. Perhaps it could be used once for diagnostics then treated with something else.

As an adult, severe migraines that are managed by taking imitrex. I did not realize that the emotional aspect still affected me until my mid 40's so I now take a the lowest dose of Prozac and that has helped manage that fleeting depression. I would be normal most of the time but thought it was only PMS. It was a fleeting clinical depression.

At age 48 my headaches are still cyclic around my period but with impending changes have spread to about 15 per month. It comes with a variety of strange symptoms from being sped up to feeling exhausted to muscle soreness and sometimes dizziness and a painful neck. It has been quite a challenge to have a normal life.

Extra weight can create 'bad estrogens' in the body and I realized I was always better when I was I was at my lighter weight. There are some natural products that claim to get rid of extra bad estrogens. I am not certain of this link between the two but I know my hormone chaos and sufferring started at age 8.
Does she have smell sensitivity, noise sensitiivity during the belly ache. You can flat hand massage her back behind her heart in clockwise soothing circles.

Good luck to you! I hope this helps and hopefully to rule it out because it is sometimes difficult to manage.

Laura


----------



## Mommyfor two

I am experiencing the same type of episodes with my 10 year old daughter. Recently she will get an onset of hot flashes and sharp pains in her stomach followed by a feeling of nausea and slight dizziness. These episodes last about 15-20 mins and then go away. She is very frightned when this occurs so I took her to a paediatrician and completed a bunch of blood work. All the results came back normal... So it is still unknown why this is happening! Did you ever find a reason or cause to why this is happening to your daughter?


----------



## meemee

wow. i just discovered hot flashes are common for puberty. 10 is a common age for that.

stomach cramps i have been warned by my ped as the mechanics getting ready for periods. so she has warned us at some point dd might start getting cramps.

however in your case with dizziness and nausea i would check up with the ped.

however having said that - this is my own history. i got severe cramps on the first day of my cycle every year till i had my dd. along with the cramps came nausea and slight dizziness. i had two options to help with the pain. either medicine and a nap (after i woke up the pain was less and my nausea and dizziness gone). or if i could exercise - like walk home from school - 15 min walk - if i could if i was not in so much pain and then take a nap my nasusea and dizziness was gone but i was still in some discomfort.

if you started your periods at around 10 or 11 your dd is getting ready too. i myself started at 10 yrs 4 months. so my almost 10 year old always has pads, a change and wipes with her at all times. just in case. even though she hasnt got any tummy aches. but the ped has warned me with all other symptoms - like breast buds, hair the time is soon approaching.

i have had a frank talk with dd (series actually) and the ped. talked to her too, so dd knows. it was done in great detail.


----------



## Richa75

To the mom who started this thread: did you find out anything more about the cause? My daughter is 5, she has pretty bad mood swings and gets bothered by all types of clothing - no turtle necks, no sweat pants, no sweat shirts, no layers even in dead of winter- you name it. She screams that she is hot, and is uncontollable till that feeling of "I'm Hot!!!!" does not end. Just like you said, I want to comfort her, but have no idea was to do. She is intolerant to a bunch of foods, and has a history of acid reflux. But still no idea was causes this.


----------



## KittyProblems

I hope this is still relevant, but I know my cousin went through puberty early. And it happens sometimes. To deal with the BO, I suggest getting a deodorant that she likes the smell of, that way she'd be more inclined to use it. As for the mood swings, definitely try talking to her about different tactics to calm herself, like count to ten and that sort of stuff. You only really have to worry about her getting her period when she starts getting underarm hair. Which is another thing, you can encourage her that if she wants to shave, she can, but if she's fine with it, she can leave it. That was my biggest thing at her age (well slightly older, but not much) I was pressured into worrying about it, and when I finally relaxed and forgot about it, I became ready in my own time. Hot and cold flushes, I got at her age, and that might be linked to her mood swings, so definitely encourage her to drink more water, because going into adolescence, having set the ground work for drinking lots of water, it will help her during that time. It also helps provide relief when she's going through a hot flush, and if she includes a jumper or jacket in her bag, that will help during the cold flushes.

One last thing, encourage her to bring a bag with her nearly everywhere she goes, with the essential emergency kit, of pads and Panadol and tissues and maybe her favourite (inexpensive) lip gloss. That way, if she ever does spring up on her period, and you're not around, she's prepared, Panadol for any pains she may feel, and it also may help her during her flushes, if she's out, and the tissues for any mood swings that take over and the tears spill a little, and lip gloss helps her loosen up a bit, and let free (if she doesn't like lip gloss, you can leave that out)


----------



## MamaDrama

My kids pediatrician says that girls are starting menstruation at 9 and 10. I know, hard to digest. Don't remember if she gave explanation why.


----------



## Mirzam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MamaDrama*
> 
> My kids pediatrician says that girls are starting menstruation at 9 and 10. I know, hard to digest. Don't remember if she gave explanation why.


IMO, this is not something to be taken lightly. Puberty at 9 or 10 is not a good thing. It opens the child up to a host of difficulties, both physical and emotional.

What is Causing Early Puberty in Girls?


----------



## One_Girl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mirzam*
> 
> IMO, this is not something to be taken lightly. Puberty at 9 or 10 is not a good thing. It opens the child up to a host of difficulties, both physical and emotional.
> 
> What is Causing Early Puberty in Girls?


Normal puberty starts between 8 and 12. It doesn't open up problems or difficulties to be normal and going through a little early rarely opens them up either. I really hate the lack of knowledge and fear mongering that goes on about this subject. That is what causes problems. This isn't the 1900's and puberty no longer happens close to 18. We have healthier bodies and more stable food sources that make puberty happen earlier. Luckily we live longer and more of our children survive to adulthood so the pros and cons balance out.


----------



## dawnetorres

I would omit anything that could be a hormone disruptor like products containing BPA and as many foods that are not natural and organic especially meats due to the hormone use. My niece started developing breast buds and having hot flashes early on and I had my sister do this and things changed dramatically. Environmental factors are making our babies develop way too fast. I am studying to be a naturopath and have interned with an integrative doctor and have seen the results of toxic exposure on our children. I'm hoping to spare my daughter trying to be conscious of things I can control. Lord knows there are so many things we can't. I agree with the previous posts. Take her to a homeopath or naturopath that can look at the endocrine system as well. This is way too early for puberty..


----------



## Tigerchild

I agree, the fear-mongering is really horrible around this subject.

My daughter started developing breast buds at 8, and got her period at 10.5 (about six months before I did). She is healthy, happy. She's eaten an excellent, whole foods/mostly organic diet her whole life.

Puberty is not "early" at 9 or 10. It's just not. My daughter was one of the first in her class to develop, but not the only one, and now that they're all 10 or 11 she doesn't look that much different (other than she is very tall, she's 5'5"!) She's not overweight (never has been, if anything she falls on the underweight side of things). She still plays with dolls, hangs out with friends, loves to write and imagine and all the fun kid things (climbing trees, building forts, ect). One can do that, and still have a period once in awhile, I don't think my daughter is unusual in that at all.

I worry for girls who have to be in an environment that says "developing boobs is bad" or "omg you're 'growing up' too quickly". I know I have had to go mama bear postal on a few people in my life to prevent them from putting their ignorant and shaming comments on my kid. Her body started changing. So what? She just learned how to care for her changing body. It didn't need to put limits on her, or expectations, nor did it fundamentally change who she is on the inside. Some of her peers that are undeveloped are into boys and the like, she is not. I'm glad for a face to face community that isn't shaming towards her (or any of the other girls) regardless of the state of their physical development.


----------



## Mirzam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *One_Girl*
> 
> Normal puberty starts between 8 and 12. It doesn't open up problems or difficulties to be normal and going through a little early rarely opens them up either. I really hate the lack of knowledge and fear mongering that goes on about this subject. That is what causes problems. This isn't the 1900's and puberty no longer happens close to 18. We have healthier bodies and more stable food sources that make puberty happen earlier. Luckily we live longer and more of our children survive to adulthood so the pros and cons balance out.


Sorry, can't agree with you. It is not good that a child of 8 or 9 is starting her period, who now has to cope with her adult body and the emotions that go along with it. Our environment is awash in endocrine disruptive toxins which how ever you slice it, is not good for the human organism.

Early puberty is related to obesity, however, your comment about more stable food sources cause of early puberty is not accurate. Puberty is more than a physical phenomena it has an energetic, or emotional component also, this is why you see girls in stressed situations begin puberty early, one example is when a father is absent from the family unit, or even when food is scarce. My DD who I can assure has never lacked for stable food sources, frankly she has only ever been fed the highest quality, cleanest food and water available, finally started her period at 15 years, 2 months and 18 days old, weighing in at 115 lbs and 5'7" tall. It was so easy for her, she was totally ready emotionally for this next phase in her life.


----------



## Mirzam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tigerchild*
> 
> I agree, the fear-mongering is really horrible around this subject.
> 
> My daughter started developing breast buds at 8, and got her period at 10.5 (about six months before I did). She is healthy, happy. She's eaten an excellent, whole foods/mostly organic diet her whole life.
> 
> Puberty is not "early" at 9 or 10. It's just not. My daughter was one of the first in her class to develop, but not the only one, and now that they're all 10 or 11 she doesn't look that much different (other than she is very tall, she's 5'5"!) She's not overweight (never has been, if anything she falls on the underweight side of things). She still plays with dolls, hangs out with friends, loves to write and imagine and all the fun kid things (climbing trees, building forts, ect). One can do that, and still have a period once in awhile, I don't think my daughter is unusual in that at all.
> 
> I worry for girls who have to be in an environment that says "developing boobs is bad" or "omg you're 'growing up' too quickly". I know I have had to go mama bear postal on a few people in my life to prevent them from putting their ignorant and shaming comments on my kid. Her body started changing. So what? She just learned how to care for her changing body. It didn't need to put limits on her, or expectations, nor did it fundamentally change who she is on the inside. Some of her peers that are undeveloped are into boys and the like, she is not. I'm glad for a face to face community that isn't shaming towards her (or any of the other girls) regardless of the state of their physical development.


This is not fear-mongering, this is stating a concerning issue of our times. Nor is this shaming, if you take it as that way, then that is your sensitivities around this issue. I am glad your DD is handling puberty so well. But I am also glad that my DD didn't have to experience it at such a young age.


----------



## Tigerchild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mirzam*
> 
> Sorry, can't agree with you. It is not good that a child of 8 or 9 is starting her period, who now has to cope with her adult body and the emotions that go along with it. Our environment is awash in endocrine disruptive toxins which how ever you slice it, is not good for the human organism.


When it's stated as "puberty" starting at 8 or 9, that does not mean period, Mirzam. Menarche tends to start a couple of years after the beginning of puberty. If a girl gets her period at 8 or 9, then presumably she started puberty at 6, 7, or earlier, which *would* actually meet the definition of "early puberty."

Developing breast buds or some body hair (often the first signs of puberty) at 8 or 9 is not abnormal.


----------



## Mirzam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tigerchild*
> 
> When it's stated as "puberty" starting at 8 or 9, that does not mean period, Mirzam. Menarche tends to start a couple of years after the beginning of puberty. If a girl gets her period at 8 or 9, then presumably she started puberty at 6, 7, or earlier, which *would* actually meet the definition of "early puberty."
> 
> Developing breast buds or some body hair (often the first signs of puberty) at 8 or 9 is not abnormal.


Developing breast buds, body odor, underarm and public hair are all physical signs of puberty, prior to menarche, which have corresponding emotional effects on a child. These physical changes while common at 8 or 9 years old, do not make them a good thing, just not unusual these days. It has been shown that it takes less time for early maturers to go from the development of breast buds, public hair to menarche, than girls who mature later. This can result in psychological difficulties: having to cope with significant body and lifestyle changes at an earlier age than their friends, before they are emotionally ready for biological maturity.

Detrimental Psychological Outcomes Associated with Early Pubertal Timing in Adolescent Girls.

Quote:


> _t is possible that early development may interact with normative hormonal changes in such a way as to be particularly detrimental for early maturers (a psychobiological model). Increases in hormones, particularly estradiol, during puberty may heighten a girl's sensitivity to environmental conditions, resulting in disproportionate increases in negative affect following discouraging events, such as exchanges with peers or parents (Brooks-Gunn & Warren, 1989). Because early maturers must endure the consequences of hormonal changes at a time when the majority of their later-developing peers are more stable, this may amplify feelings of being isolated or misunderstood by others. Correspondingly, hormonally-triggered erratic behavior may be perceived by others in such a way as to result in conflict, social problems, or the cessation of longstanding childhood friendships.
> 
> _


_

I know how it feels to be an early developer - I started developing pubic hair at 9/10 years old. I was at boarding school, and I found it to be mortifying to be the only one. Of course nowadays, it appears that this is no longer early, but it was a terrible experience for me as a child. I started my period a few months before I turned 13._


----------



## onlyzombiecat

My dd started getting body odor and acne around 7 or 8 years old with noticeable underarm/pubic hair, some breast development and moodiness starting around 9 or 10 years old. She did not have hot flashes at any point though. I would say that is something to see a doctor about to rule out other conditions.

Dd's first period happened right at her 12th birthday- which was the same age that I got mine. I don't think it is particularly early- age 10 to age 13 is pretty average for a first period and has been since I was a kid.

From what I have discussed with other mothers most girls seem to be getting their periods around the same age that their mothers did so it isn't like there has been a big shift in the last 30 or 40 years. There is evidence of a shift from what was average first menarche of 100 years ago (13 or 14 years) but a lot has changed since then, including children being taller and having better access to health care and a variety of food. I think it is a curious point that there has been a shift but not necessarily a health concern. If your dc enters puberty earlier than a child 100 yeas ago it doesn't necessarily mean there is anything wrong with their body if most kids these days are entering puberty earlier as well.

Dd was upset that first period but not after that. It hasn't dramatically altered her lifestyle, personality or stolen her childhood away. She has now had a period every month for 10 months and isn't having any emotional difficulties over her body. She weighs 81 lbs and is a little over 5'3" tall. She wears a size 32A bra. She is not unhealthy, in a stressful environment and gets plenty to eat.


----------



## KittyProblems

I have heard that it's only after a girl gets underarm hair that she can get her period. Any time after she starts growing underarm hair. And I don't believe it's unhealthy. I mean, you may not see the other girls around her going through it, but I'm sure they are. It isn't something you want to announce to the world. I also don't see a problem. I honestly think that Mother Nature would only start their puberty when they were ready. They may not feel ready, but Mother Nature knows they are. You may not see them as ready, but they might. There may be studies showing there being a quicker time between them, but trust me, girls feel just as insecure about going through puberty later than all their friends, as to early. And as I said before, I'm sure if she's in a close knit of friends, and they can talk about it, they'll find they are all going through similar things (maybe not the flushes (I know I went through them, and still do (and I've only had my period for 3 years now)) but not many of my friends did, and so she just has to watch herself when she feels that way (also make sure her vitamins are up, like I mean I don't want to scare you, but when I go through a hot flush, I have to watch my iron levels, otherwise I faint, but as long as she's active and happy she'll be fine)) and that way they feel less insecure.


----------



## Tigerchild

It's highly individual. DD has had her period for 6 months now, and still doesn't have underarm hair (we go swimming once a week, so it'd be noticeable).

Come to think about it, I think it took me about a year to develop underarm hair after I started my period, and it's always been sparse.

I'm thinking maybe the body hair thing might be more dependent on how hairy you tend to be (I'm not, I can literally go months without shaving and unless you're feeling my leg it wouldn't be noticeable, I have fine/light body hair).


----------



## schoolmom07

I hate to say this but we have been going through this since our daughter was 7! She is 10 now. No period but cycling with emotions. Last week we could say nothing to her right. Keep in mind we have a 3 year old. I am literally ready to just quit and leave. I am so stressed now myself that I am not helping but rather probably hurting the situation. I can only tell you we are right there with you...


----------



## schoolmom07

@ TigerChild:

I don't know why but your views seem to coincide with mine. I am so frustrated with the amount of shaming of our society projects onto women of any age. We have to somehow fit into a mold and I am so sorry but I carry way too much guilt of not fitting that mold. I feel as though I am supposed to be the kind, gentle, cooking, cleaning, working, all doing mother of the world because that is what is so often pushed onto me. I am not that person--->at least not all the time. I lose my temper, I mess things up, I say swear words, I dislike people/views/comments, I don't want to cook sometimes, etc. I am tired of feeling as though I should be everything to everyone all the time. You sound as though you are doing good things for your daughter and she is adjusting just fine to womanhood. Good for the both of you!


----------



## schoolmom07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mommyfor two*
> 
> I am experiencing the same type of episodes with my 10 year old daughter. Recently she will get an onset of hot flashes and sharp pains in her stomach followed by a feeling of nausea and slight dizziness. These episodes last about 15-20 mins and then go away. She is very frightned when this occurs so I took her to a paediatrician and completed a bunch of blood work. All the results came back normal... So it is still unknown why this is happening! Did you ever find a reason or cause to why this is happening to your daughter?


We went through the belly pains last year. Our daughter was 9 then. They sent us to a gastroenterologist and tried to cite all these reasons it could be but that they did not know for sure. I think it is simply stuff our girls are going through physically. Perhaps, we even had this but didn't pay any attention to it? Our daughter is recently starting to say she is hot and while I joke and say "it's just you", it really may be just her. Our pediatrician said it was nerves but that just didn't fit our daughter. Sure, she has nerves and she has a mom who has more anxieties than most but she knows my background (traumatic birth family and adoption) but those things don't affect her. Our home is pretty tense these days between a three year old and a pre-teen going through these physical/emotional changes so all I can offer is understanding and hugs to you ladies...


----------



## jdsf

DP and I were both 11 when we got our periods, the end of summer before 6th grade. DD1 got hers at 11.5, again, right before 6th grade. DD2 is 12 and in 6th grade and will probably start before she hits 12.5. I got my first bra in 4th grade, training, but none of my other friends had them yet and were totally jealous. I remember one of my best friends in 6th grade mortifying me in front of her father by declaring how life was so unfair and I got mine first (she was a total brat looking back on it, but in the moment sometimes you don't realize how insane your friends can act at when you're his age, lol). Honestly, that's the only time I was embarrassed by "developing early". Sure, there were other period related offenses or otherwise humiliating teenage moments, but developing a little bit ahead of the curve isn't generally "a bad thing", especially not now. I've heard of a few having menses at 9, but most are 11-13, and I know of a couple 14 year olds who still haven't.

FWIW, we don't let either of our girls slut/body/whatever shame anyone else. I've even called out her friends for calling other girls at school bad names. It's a good practice.


----------



## newmainer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tigerchild*
> 
> I agree, the fear-mongering is really horrible around this subject.
> 
> My daughter started developing breast buds at 8, and got her period at 10.5 (about six months before I did). She is healthy, happy. She's eaten an excellent, whole foods/mostly organic diet her whole life.
> 
> Puberty is not "early" at 9 or 10. It's just not. My daughter was one of the first in her class to develop, but not the only one, and now that they're all 10 or 11 she doesn't look that much different (other than she is very tall, she's 5'5"!) She's not overweight (never has been, if anything she falls on the underweight side of things). She still plays with dolls, hangs out with friends, loves to write and imagine and all the fun kid things (climbing trees, building forts, ect). One can do that, and still have a period once in awhile, I don't think my daughter is unusual in that at all.
> 
> I worry for girls who have to be in an environment that says "developing boobs is bad" or "omg you're 'growing up' too quickly". I know I have had to go mama bear postal on a few people in my life to prevent them from putting their ignorant and shaming comments on my kid. Her body started changing. So what? She just learned how to care for her changing body. It didn't need to put limits on her, or expectations, nor did it fundamentally change who she is on the inside. Some of her peers that are undeveloped are into boys and the like, she is not. I'm glad for a face to face community that isn't shaming towards her (or any of the other girls) regardless of the state of their physical development.


 Thank you so much for your post! My dd is about the same as yours, and I have struggled with holding a balanced view of it all. I needed to hear this. Thanks!!


----------



## Ethelpea

I have experience with a young girl, 7, developing occasional body odor that was......wait for it......related to food intolerances (this is mothering, afterall ). In her case, it was too much dairy ("clean" dairy at that). Once that was more or less eliminated, the problem went away. She shows no other signs of entering puberty.


----------



## anonymouseee

It's called puberty dear, it just means she will shaft her periods


----------



## bond

This what had happened to my daughter as well, she is 9 years old, many time so hot flashes and we used to put some wet cloths, etc, and also burpings. We have seen pediatric and GI specialists but nothing worked out and all tests were normal. When I visited India I took my daughter to pediatric where he identified saying that could be Vitamin D deficieny and that cause all these symptoms and he ordered Vitamin D test that cam out 9 which is very very low. She is back to normal after boosting her Vitamin D. You may better to check Vitamin D.


----------



## Shazz1983

*8 year old daughter with BO, hot flashes and mood swings Hi there - did you get to*



Picasso43 said:


> My daughter is 8, for the last year she's been having mood swings (she feels like she's going to cry for no reason, doesn't know what to wear, eat, etc.) everything was so traumatic to her, hot and cold flashes, belly pain and BO. I'm going out of my mind trying to comfort her. At first, I was scared that something was really wrong, now I'm starting to believe that she might be going through puberty early. Any other parents out their going through the same thing and have any advice.


Hi there - did you find out what caused the hot flashes? My 7yo is currently going through this ?


----------

